# Fireworks Popupmenü



## hizz (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de User,

Ich bin gestern zufällig auf ein sehr interessantes Videotutorial gestoßen für Fireworks.
Da ich sowieso schon seit langem nach einem leicht zu kreierendem Popupmenü suche war dieses genau das richtige für mich.
Ich hab mir die Trial Version für das Produkt "*Fireworks 8*" runtergeladen und versucht das Tutorial nachzubauen und auch auf meine Wünsche anzupassen. 
Und ich wahr erstaunt, dass es wirklich so einfach sein kann ein richtig schönes *Popupmenü* (Drop-Downmenü) zu erstellen. 

Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage, ich würde gern die Untermenübuttons ca. *50% Transparent *halten. Ich habe mir auch schon gedanken gemacht und im internet recherchiert, ich habe in einem anderen "User helfen Usern" Forum eingie Antworten gefunden, jedoch waren diese aus sehr vielen Threads zusammengewürfelt und keiner konnte es so wirklich auf den Punkt bringen wie es jetzt wirklich geht. Ich vermute man muss einen eigenen Stil erzeugen und diesen dann wie gewünscht zu 50% Transparent halten. Nur wie mach ich den einen *eigenen Stil* für ein Popupmenü in Fireworks?


----------

